# Harry Potter!!!!!!



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

I just saw the new Harry Potter movie---it was great! Very true to the original story (obviously they had to cut some good stuff). I don't remember walking out of a theater feeling so happy and excited for a long time!
I wish I could play Quidditch!
Has anyone else seen it?
It would have been fun to be a food stylist on that set. The food was beautiful, too!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I tried to get in this evening, ended up in Monsters instead...good movie....love the jokes thrown in for adults.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

It's on our list, i have a 11 and 7 year old, is it appropriate for them?

Also, I can't wait for "Lord of the rings"
cc


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

I think it would be appropriate for the 11 year old and most likely, the 7 year old. My son is 5 and couldn't wait to see the movie-we've been reading the books aloud to him. There are some pretty scary parts, but my boy loves that stuff--the more gruesome and gothic, the better. He has a good friend who is 6 and he was pretty scared during the ending sequence, according to his parents. You would be the best judge, Cape Chef.

We also are looking forward to The Lord of the Rings. It looks awesome in the previews. 

My advice for Harry Potter and Lord of the Rings is to buy tickets online. We bought them the night before and cruised through to seats down in front (our favorite place to watch movies.) You pay an extra $ service charge, but no hassles standing in line only to find the show sold out. We also sneak in food-fresh popped popcorn with nutritional yeast, liters of selzer and leftover halloween candy. It ticks me off to pay $8.00 for .50 worth of stale popcorn and flat soda.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Thanks foodnfoto
cc


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Dear foodnfoto.

What a great review in a couple of words!
I totally agree .
Needless to say that I am pleading the parents of my neighborhood to let me escort their children to the movies in order to see again Harry Potter.

As for the Lord of the Rings I am not sure I want to go! I was SOOO impessed when I first read the book that...



:bounce:


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

Athenaeus,
Who needs children as an excuse?! That's the villager in you coming out! Take your inner child!


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

Yeah, My husband and I are looking forward to the movie. We watched Katie Couric's Dateline special last Sunday---Hogwarts looks just like I pictured it!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

So glad to hear it's great. I just bought the books for my step granddaughter, at 9 she's soooo excited to see this movie, I'm glad it's a delight!

Just a idea, the theater near us was OPEN at 8:00 a.m today (Sat.) where 6 of it's 12 screens were playing it. We park in their lot to go to a diner for breakfast and at that time I'm certain you could have gotten the best seat in the place. So theaters are putting on extra hours as well as extra screens.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

:lol:

Rachel , this was my idea.
I am fed up with "this" spoiled child and I thought that I might take some others with me.

:lol:

I loved you called me villager!! Let me ask Nick to come and read that...:bounce:


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

Atheneus,
What i literally meant was the Spanish 'pueblerina' -i.e. 'villager' , meaning 'she who worries what others might say' - funny how it's always a 'she' Do villager men (pueblerinos) simply not worry?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

We're leaving in a few minutes to see Harry Potter. I bought the tickets online and paid about $.75 extra to see them. A benefit to living in the Midwest: matinee tickets cost $5.00, so the two of us are seeing the movie for $11.50. 

LOTR!!!! I've been waiting 33 years to see this, ever since I first read it. The crummy animated versions in the interim never hit the spot, but after visiting lordoftherings.net and watching the previews, I'm revved and ready!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Loved Harry Potter, thought it was very scary for little guys.
much like Raiders of the Lost Ark scary.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

I'm hoping to go Thanksgiving weekend. I didn't want to go on my own for this movie because it sounds like a movie I'll want to discuss with other Harry Potter fans. I unfortunately don't know too many people my age who have read the books and I don't want to go with someone who hasn't read even the first book. Maybe I'll go borrow some children also.

I'm also looking forward to LOTR. I just read the trilogy this past summer and I've seen the previews for the movie. It looks amazing.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

We got to the theater over an hour early so we could choose good seats, and it paid off. We had perfect ones. Two thirds of the way through the movie, the projector broke. They nursed it back, but only for three more minutes. We were given vouchers to see it again.... What a disappointment! I have to say some of the adults were quite poor role models for the kids present- some even shouted profanities to the cinema staff. Nothing's worth making a fool of yourself in front of your children.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

My husband and I saw the movie this weekend; he got free tickets at work. I can't say that we would have paid full price to see it otherwise. I loved the visuals; the school scenes were fabulous. I loved the colours, the feel of the place. I have always had a thing for old creepy castles and this was lots of fun to watch.

However, the story line made absolutely no sense to me. It just irritates me when authors succomb to the old "I need a plot so let's find a complicated answer to an easy problem". For a good plot, I would have much prefered to see the Narnia Chronicles on film!

Nevertheless, fun viewing it is, and you might even be able to catch a nap somewhere in the middle.


----------

